Ask HN: Suppose brains follow an optimization function what is that function? - julienreszka
======
pizza
Minimizing the error between predicted values of future sensory inputs and
current outputs of sensors.

Sensors defined here under the broadest-possible abstract umbrella definition
of internally hooked-up source of information, such as;

\- am I currently feeling sad

\- did that thing that happened in that memory I am currently remembering
really happen that way

\- the mental sensation of trying to regain one's train of thought

------
ksaj
I don't have expertise at all in that area, but I've always suspected
something very similar to annealing is going on. Apparently through targeted
brain scans, scientists can predict your responses a few moments before you
even realize you have an answer because of the way the brain activity surfaces
and synchronizes beforehand.

I used to think of it as a sort of democratic mental process that is hidden
from the conscious parts of your brain. But of course, I could be completely
wrong, too.

